# Villa Hector



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2013)

I went to the infamous ‘Crooked House’ last year while it was still standing. It was well known for being full of personal belongings, left just as they were when the resident left. I’ve been to Pripyat untold times, and made urbex my life. 

But I’d never experienced it to this extent before. Coming inside I was met by a handbag, next to the occupied coat stand was open, and spewing with receipts. 











Since visiting here I have managed to research the people that lived here on ancestry websites. Everything I found fitted exactly with the documents in the house. Although I have included some personal items in this report, I hope I’ve done so in a tasteful way, and have carefully excluded anything I thought was too personal. 

‘He’ was born in 1886 in Wisconsin . He met ‘Her’ who was 4 years younger than him, and they married young. 






He was a practicing doctor, here is his ’drugs dispensed’ notepad dated 1939: 





‘He’ was called to Europe at some point in WWII as a medic, he was in his 40’s. I’m not sure of the exact date, but I have since found some of his French / Belgium army papers online, dated 1942. ‘She’ obviously moved over at some point to be with him. Again I cant pinpoint a year, but the portraits of them together in the house are dated 1952. 
















They had a child, who lived here, raised a family here, retaining these memories of the past. 









































1980’s shot of a grandchild with her dog. She must be about my age now. 




















The details of the house were like nothing I’d ever photographed before. It felt weird photographing them. Some things I didn’t photograph at all. The only time I’ve ever felt like this whilst photographing before was at Dacchau. 

After a while it felt like you knew so much about the former occupants, their occupation, their taste in furniture, their taste in spectacles: 






So it’s heartbreaking when you find these: 



































In an upstairs bedroom, a few belongings still sit on a dresser, almost like a shrine. In front of the dresser is an urn, with initials on. 










The final signs of the house were from around five years ago. It seems the last occupant was taken into a home. One can only presume the house was preserved as she always held onto the dream of coming back home and being better. 

Then as we were preparing to leave, the weirdest thing happened…






All bar one of our group were standing in the hallway waiting for the fifth member to finish, when we noticed an envelope on the floor. It was next to the letterbox, crisp and white, not a spec of dust on it. The rear flap had been turned down, but not sealed. Out of shear curiosity of why such a new item was here we slid the paper from within. 


It was a legal letter, outlining the death of the occupant. 


She had died just over a week ago, and her funeral was to be held….TODAY. Right now. In the local church. The wake is in the pub across the street tonight from 17:00. 

As the words left Osfas mouth we all fell silent, and a shiver went down my spine. We all felt so uncomfortable, and decided it was time to leave. Even typing this now gives me the same shiver I felt in that hallway. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 27, 2013)

Fantastic report dude! Loving the closeup shots and have to say, well done for gaining the information you have since returning to the UK. Been reading some of it on FB and it really does show why we do what we do


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 27, 2013)

That just gave me a shiver down my spine reading your last paragraph. How strange.
An interesting place, untouched, like they have just gone out for the day! Great pics and report


----------



## Dawnwarrior (Mar 28, 2013)

Aweswome Report. Stunning Shots Of A Beautiful Location. Nice Work.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 28, 2013)

That is heart rendering stuff. I love the attention to detail in your superb pictures that is mirrored by your exhaustive research. Which, all in all makes for a fascinating report. It fills you with a sadness and a realisation that we all go this way. Hopefully our possessions will be left as they are, but not out of neglect as in this case, but out of respect.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, amazing! Especially the bit about the letter at the end. Were you not even a bit tempted to be in the pub later that day?


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 28, 2013)

Cheers guys. It was odd. No, TBH it felt uncomfortable being there full stop. I'd visit the grave if I was passing tho. 
Will be interesting to see what happens to the place.


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 28, 2013)

legendary reporting there and great images, the letter and the timing of it is so startling!, if i was staying near by i would of popped in the pub for a swift drink


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this amazing report.
Must have been interesting finding out about their lives, and who they were.
Really enjoyed reading this, and your pics are great!


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 28, 2013)

What a superb place and what an almighty coincidence!!! Well done on a great report.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 28, 2013)

Outstanding report and pictures mate, amazing thanks for sharing with us


----------



## MrDan (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, now that's something that's not going to happen twice!
Amazing report and story there, I have to say I'd have been a little weirded out after seeing and reading that letter!
Ace stuff.


----------



## skankypants (Mar 28, 2013)

Pure class....


----------



## mookster (Mar 28, 2013)

One of my all-time favourite houses this is, you captured it wonderfully. And that bit at the end, wow!


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have seen this place reported many times, but this is the most personal version I have seen, you have managed to let 'us readers' have a bit more of a glimpse of the place, but without giving anything away as to the actual identity of the owners.

Sterling work.

One question though (if it is not asking for too much info) was the doctor actually called Hector?


----------



## sonyes (Mar 28, 2013)

Beautiful pics, and an excellent report. Made for excellent reading. Thanks for sharing this treasure!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 28, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> I have seen this place reported many times, but this is the most personal version I have seen, you have managed to let 'us readers' have a bit more of a glimpse of the place, but without giving anything away as to the actual identity of the owners.
> 
> Sterling work.
> 
> One question though (if it is not asking for too much info) was the doctor actually called Hector?



No, his first name was 'Alfonse'. Hector refers to something else...


----------



## Pen15 (Mar 28, 2013)

Interesting find and a great report as always my friend!


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 29, 2013)

That my friend is amazing....the paragraph at the end just adds to the curiosity...obviously such a wonderful find and you have really done it pround with the photos...I can honestly say I am impressed and somewhat envious!!! Thanks for sharng such a marvelous report...pat yourself on the back...


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 29, 2013)

ZerO81 said:


> I have seen this place reported many times, but this is the most personal version I have seen, you have managed to let 'us readers' have a bit more of a glimpse of the place, but without giving anything away as to the actual identity of the owners.
> 
> Sterling work.
> 
> One question though (if it is not asking for too much info) was the doctor actually called Hector?


Little puzzled by this, if the lady only passed away a few days previously how can there be so many reports on the house??? Surely she was living in there very recently and even thoiugh we like to get inside buildings we usually wait until the occupants have left!! just a thought.........


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 29, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> Little puzzled by this, if the lady only passed away a few days previously how can there be so many reports on the house??? Surely she was living in there very recently and even thoiugh we like to get inside buildings we usually wait until the occupants have left!! just a thought.........



Soz, prob didn't explain - I believe she went into a home 5 years ago, the house has just stood like this since.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 29, 2013)

Tip top report & photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 29, 2013)

*Nice, nice, NICE!! Quality stuff as always!! *


----------



## mookster (Mar 29, 2013)

NakedEye said:


> Little puzzled by this, if the lady only passed away a few days previously how can there be so many reports on the house???



Sorry, but.....


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 29, 2013)

excellent and the last bit very eerie indeed


----------



## rapidman (Apr 3, 2013)

Thats something else!! 

Good report as always ;-)


----------



## Ha.zel (Apr 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful report and detail, thanks so much for sharing it


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 19, 2013)

Video: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHvSqRipBtg[/ame]


----------



## peterc4 (Apr 28, 2013)

shit hot mate loved it


----------

